# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [jij66] Bonjour tout le monde

## jij66

Pour etre clair , j'y connais rien et je suis la pour apprendre ...
J aimerais un petit site internet et rsoudre les petits soucis informatique que je rencontre ...
Merci d'avance  tous !

----------

